# 12/31 Storm Discussion Thread



## LonghornSkier (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks like a little disturbance coming through.


----------



## polski (Dec 28, 2008)

*12/30 & 12/31?*

NWS and Josh Fox are saying two clippers back-to-back, a small one late Mon/early Tues and a somewhat more potent one the next night into Wed. Not a whole lot of moisture with either but every little bit would help at this point. 

Looks like a more substantial snowstorm is on tap for Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## powderfreak (Dec 28, 2008)

3-6" looks like a good bet for the Wednesday clipper... centered on a Watertown-Montpelier-Bangor line.  However, its a robust sucker and could dig deeper which might pull that max snowfall line further south into the Syracuse-Glens Falls-Rutland- Portland region.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey, even a few inches is a noce way to bring in the New Year!


----------



## JD (Dec 29, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Hey, even a few inches is a noce way to bring in the New Year!



That's what I tell the wife, but I ussually get too drunk...


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 29, 2008)

In watching the news this morning, Barry Burbank on channel 4 is forecasting 5+ inches north of the Mass Pike into southern New Hampshire.    All this warm weather was beginning to get me down!


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2008)

Nws


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2008)

NWS Boston  SEZ:  

CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-NHZ011-012-015-RIZ001>008-300915-
HARTFORD CT-TOLLAND CT-WINDHAM CT-WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-
EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-
WESTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-
WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-
SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-
SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-
WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-
SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-BARNSTABLE MA-DUKES MA-NANTUCKET MA-
NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-CHESHIRE NH-EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-
WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH-NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-
SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-WESTERN KENT RI-EASTERN KENT RI-BRISTOL RI-
WASHINGTON RI-NEWPORT RI-BLOCK ISLAND RI-
403 AM EST MON DEC 29 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN
CONNECTICUT...CENTRAL MASSACHUSETTS...EASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...NORTHEASTERN MASSACHUSETTS...SOUTHEASTERN
MASSACHUSETTS...WESTERN MASSACHUSETTS...SOUTHERN NEW
HAMPSHIRE...NORTHERN RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTHERN RHODE ISLAND.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

A COLD FRONT WILL BRING A BRIEF BAND OF SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS TO
THE REGION LATE TONIGHT. BRIEF LOCALIZED HEAVIER SNOW SQUALLS ARE
ALSO POSSIBLE...WHICH COULD BRING A QUICK HALF INCH OF SNOW TO SOME
LOCATIONS. ITS POSSIBLE THAT SOME ROAD SURFACES MAY HAVE A COATING OF
SNOW ON THEM FOR THE TUESDAY MORNING RUSH HOUR.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY.

A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL LIKELY BRING 2 TO 5 INCHES OF
SNOW TO MUCH OF THE REGION DURING THE DAY WEDNESDAY. SLIGHTLY LESSER
AMOUNTS MAY FALL ON THE IMMEDIATE SOUTH COAST AND ISLANDS...IF SOME
OF THE PRECIPITATION FALLS AS A PERIOD OF RAIN. THERE IS STILL SOME
UNCERTAINTY ON THE TRACK. IF THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKS A BIT
FURTHER NORTH THAN EXPECTED...A PERIOD OF RAIN WOULD OCCUR ACROSS
MUCH OF RHODE ISLAND AND SOUTHEAST MASSACHUSETTS. THIS WOULD CUT
DOWN ON THE EXPECTED SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

THE SYSTEM IS A QUICK MOVER AND MOST OF THE SNOW SHOULD HAVE COME TO
AN END BY EARLY EVENING. THE EXCEPTION MAY BE THE OUTER-CAPE WHERE
OCEAN EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS MAY BRING SOME ADDITIONAL LIGHT SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS WEDNESDAY NIGHT.



THERE IS A HIGH PROBABILITY OF A SIGNIFICANT STORM AFFECTING THE
REGION LATE FRIDAY INTO THE FIRST PART OF SATURDAY.
HOWEVER...PRECIPITATION TYPES ARE HIGHLY UNCERTAIN AND WILL DEPEND
ON THE EXACT TRACK. ITS A LONG WAY OFF AND THINGS CAN CHANGE...BUT IT
APPEARS THE BEST CHANCE FOR HEAVY SNOW AND SOME ICE WILL BE ACROSS
THE INTERIOR.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 30, 2008)

Wewt!  Lookin good!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2008)

well teh first one left less then 2 inches this am  no BIG deal


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2008)

Probably going to be a bust across Eastern CT, since most of the patients that were scheduled tommorrow for the 1/2 day we were working have already cancelled(generally speaking there's a strong correlation between increased early patient cancellations and decreased snowfall totals in my office  ).  

I'm guessing that it will also me pure panic/pandemonium when I stop at the grocery store on my way home from work tonight!


----------



## tcharron (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW, My 3 day forcast went from 8" to 3.5"..  :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

tcharron said:


> WOW, My 3 day forcast went from 8" to 3.5"..  :blink:



3.5 inches is nothing to complain about..at least that's what my last girlfriend said,.,:blink:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 30, 2008)

Eh, suck. That means New Years Day is going to be a cluster you know what with all the snow falling in the metro but not much up north. Good for ski area profits, bad for good skiing conditions and shorter lines. Here's looking forward to the weekend though!


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2008)

So southern VT will pick up 2-5"..  I'm really astonished at the closed trail count all over.  
Looks like Northern VT has the best conditions. Sugarbush picked up 6" today., jay and stowe are recover better than too.


----------



## roark (Dec 30, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Eh, suck. That means New Years Day is going to be a cluster you know what with all the snow falling in the metro but not much up north. Good for ski area profits, bad for good skiing conditions and shorter lines. Here's looking forward to the weekend though!


I hate it when the metro area gets more snow than the mts.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

billski said:


> So southern VT will pick up 2-5"..  I'm really astonished at the closed trail count all over.
> Looks like Northern VT has the best conditions. Sugarbush picked up 6" today., jay and stowe are recover better than too.


can you post a link to the main page for this image?


----------



## polski (Dec 30, 2008)

Root try http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/

hmmm, where's that Ski Sundown place I keep reading so much about? :wink:


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

polski said:


> Root try http://www.erh.noaa.gov/box/StormTotalSnow/
> 
> hmmm, where's that Ski Sundown place I keep reading so much about? :wink:


YES!!!!! I love that link


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2008)

How do I find Storm Total Snow, for other area's?  Love NWS, but there's so much data on there...


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2008)

polski said:


> hmmm, where's that Ski Sundown place I keep reading so much about? :wink:



http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/map/?state=CT&area=sundown 

3-7" tomorrow.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 31, 2008)

Cripes, I ought to hike up the old Prospect Hill or Cat Rock areas (NELSAP) and make my own turns tomorrow for the best snow!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2008)

Sweet! Nothing like a nice WSW!


----------



## roark (Dec 31, 2008)

forecast bumped up a bit slightly further north than last night. coming down pretty good right now as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

It's snowing in Jersey!!!  Nice way to end a very unusual year.


----------



## polski (Dec 31, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> How do I find Storm Total Snow, for other area's?  Love NWS, but there's so much data on there...



It appears regional NWS offices do not handle this consistently. By subbing the different NWS office codes in the URL (in place of "box" for Boston, actually in Taunton MA) you can see what each has to offer:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/  (NWS Gray ME -- White Mountains/NW Maine mountains) 

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/StormTotalSnow/ is the Upton NY office, for NYC area

On quick glance I'm not finding comparable mapped projections for ALY (Albany) or BTV (Burlington)


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2008)

22 and dumping right now.


----------



## polski (Dec 31, 2008)

p.s. in case anyone saw my earlier post (now edited) and is local, Bradford IS open today, until 4:30 p.m. The person I spoke with on the phone there just now said "Closed New Year's Eve" was only supposed to mean no night skiing tonight. 

Worst ski area website ever. (but that's another thread for another day -- I'm goin' skiin')


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

polski said:


> It appears regional NWS offices do not handle this consistently. By subbing the different NWS office codes in the URL (in place of "box" for Boston, actually in Taunton MA) you can see what each has to offer:
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/  (NWS Gray ME -- White Mountains/NW Maine mountains)
> 
> ...


Ok, so it's not just me then....whew!

I could care less about the snow predictions for NYC, but was more interested in Albany and Burlington.  Oh well.  I'll just have to deal.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 31, 2008)

We are getting some more snow today, love the dry powder variety, but it looks like the bigger snow will be in southern NE which is awesome cause I know they really need it.


----------



## Euler (Dec 31, 2008)

10 AM SoVT - 3 fluffy inches so far and dumping.  It was great to see Mount Snow starting off with a good morning today when I dropped my daughter off.  It's been a rough couple of weeks for them with the ice storm, then the wind holds, then the thaw, then more wind holds.  Things are looking up.  I'll be off my blackout dates this weekend and hope to enjoy some stellar conditions Sunday!


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

polski said:


> It appears regional NWS offices do not handle this consistently. By subbing the different NWS office codes in the URL (in place of "box" for Boston, actually in Taunton MA) you can see what each has to offer:
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/gyx/StormTotalSnow/  (NWS Gray ME -- White Mountains/NW Maine mountains)
> 
> ...



I spent a couple hours two weeks ago researching storm totals.

Burlington
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml
Albany, for all their big bucks seems like a Micky Mouse operation.

be careful when referencing these charts.  once the storm is over, the old image sometimes remains for a few days.  Only when they declare an official "storm" are these images valid.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2008)

I found this for Albany...not bad if you turn the interactive off

http://www.weather.gov/forecasts/wfo/sectors/aly.php


----------



## tcharron (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm hearin we may have Thundersnow?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

We received a solid 1/4 inch earlier..then it melted..now it's dumping big fat flakes..and once again accumulating..what a snowy start to the winter for the northeast..


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 31, 2008)

Here in CNY we've gotten 5" over nite with another 4-8 predicted by tonight


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2008)

Euler said:


> I'll be off my blackout dates this weekend and hope to enjoy some stellar conditions Sunday!




Same here Euler. My wife and I plan on heading up Sunday after two weeks off. This snow is a welcome sign for us! :-D


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

tcharron said:


> I'm hearin we may have Thundersnow?


that's what NWS is saying.
...WINTER STORM POUNDING SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND...

AT 1150 AM...NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR AND SURFACE
OBSERVATIONS SHOW THAT A BAND OF VERY HEAVY SNOWFALL THAT HAD BEEN
STATIONARY ACROSS SOUTHERN NEW HAMPSHIRE HAS MOVED SOUTHWARD INTO
NORTHERN MASSACHUSETTS. SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 INCHES PER HOUR WILL BE
COMMON FROM THE MASS PIKE NORTHWARD FOR AT LEAST THE NEXT 2 TO 3
HOURS. ACCUMULATIONS REACHED 6 TO 7 INCHES IN THE KEENE NH AREAWITH THIS BAND IN JUST A FEW HOURS.

A SECOND BAND OF HEAVY SNOW WAS LOCATED FROM NEAR HARTFORD
EASTWARD ACROSS TOLLAND AND WINDHAM COUNTIES IN NORTHEAST
CONNECTICUT AND PROVIDENCE COUNTY RHODE ISLAND. SNOWFALL RATES OF 1
TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR WERE OCCURRING THERE AS WELL. SKYWARN SPOTTERS
REPORTED A CLAP OF THUNDER IN THE HARTFORD AREA AT AROUND 11 AM.

SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS WERE LOCATED TO THE SOUTHWEST OF NANTUCKET
ISLAND AND THESE MAY ENHANCE THE SNOWFALL RATE ON THAT ISLAND
BETWEEN NOON AND 2 PM.


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 31, 2008)

2 inches and still puking like a 7 year old with a stomach bug.


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

I was following some car with New Mexico plates, here in town.  He made a left turn and did a 180 right in front of me.  the snow is light, small flakes and fluffy.  would love to ski it.  have skis, need a little base...  I'd guess we have 2-3". NWS just upped our total precip by one more inch.  would like to see that happen in the mts instead...


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

Mt. snow is reporting 6" new natural as of 11:15am.  NWS boston has cranked up the western mass numbers to as much as 10".  Albany is still showing anemic forecast number, they must be asleep at the wheel.  So. VT and Berkshires could hit a nice little jackpot here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2008)

4 inches down so far in the seacoast nh region.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 31, 2008)

> I was following some car with New Mexico plates, here in town. He made a left turn and did a 180 right in front of me.


Obviously this person person hasn't spent enough time in Taos


----------



## ccskier (Dec 31, 2008)

Light flurries here at Jay, no new accumulation.


----------



## Zand (Dec 31, 2008)

Crazy. 2 days ago this was a "chance of light snow", predictions of 2-4" were the max. Yesterday they grew to 4-6" and now 8-12"!


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

There must be six inches here since 9am.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

billski said:


> There must be six inches here since 9am.



Hell Yeah...Powder evening at Wachusett..

How much snow did Killington end up with?


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 31, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell Yeah...Powder evening at Wachusett..



If you get there before they groom it. :lol:


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> If you get there before they groom it. :lol:




There will be untracked pow on the parking lot piles, but you'll have to earn your turn.   (yes Virginia, one turn...)  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2008)

We ended up with about 4-5"


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> We ended up with about 4-5"



nice..pretty dry snow???


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 31, 2008)

I got about 2-3" here.  It's nice pretty dry snow but it's windy so it's blowing around.


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 31, 2008)

We got about 8 to 10 inches here in Western Mass.  Nice light, dry, fluffy snow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep - dry snow. And it's almost like a ground blizzard right now. 11 degrees and roaring wind. Nice night to stay in. The lobsters get murdered in about 10 minutes.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 31, 2008)

About 6'' on the nh seacoast. 1-2'' at cannon today.


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2009)

nice map of who got what


----------



## danny p (Jan 1, 2009)

about 4" of really light, dry powder here in dutchess county.  I wish my backyard still had a base, this would be some great snow to shred.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 1, 2009)

billski said:


> There will be untracked pow on the parking lot piles, but you'll have to earn your turn.   (yes Virginia, one turn...)  :wink:



Too much work for my lazy a$$ :wink:


----------



## Glenn (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazingly light snow! Couple that with wind that things were pretty interesting last night. The big story overnight was the wind. I got up around 4AM (thank you cold!) to clear my nose and checked the weather station....-11. That's chilly for this part of New England.


----------

